# Kielbasa and Ring Bologna in the New Smokehouse



## billdawg (Dec 13, 2015)

I got my Smokehouse finished about a month ago, so it was time to put some sausage in it. (Smokehouse build can be seen here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232482/new-smokehouse-build-finished ) I have been stocking up on pork butts and chuck roasts every time they go on sale for the past 6 months. Started last Friday night with the butchering, ground, mixed, and stuffed on Saturday, and then smoked it all on Sunday. All in all, everything went as planned. Finished up Sunday evening with 20lbs of ring bologna and 20 lbs of kielbasa. We will give out sausage and cheese gift bags for Christmas to our close friends and family, and keep what is left.













IMG_0178.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Running the pork through on the first grind













IMG_0180.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






The second grind for the bologna













IMG_1145.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Bologna stuffed and in a cooler for the night. I don't have a fridge big enough for 40 lbs of sausage.













IMG_1146.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Got it all in the smokehouse













IMG_1157.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






 
Getting ready to pull it













IMG_1155.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Another view

Hung them in the smokehouse at 110* for an hour with the intake and exhaust open to dry the casings, and then bumped the heat up  incrementally over the next 7 hours with smoke from my A-maze-N smoker tube. I finished it off at 170* in the smokehouse until the internal temp on the sausage hit 152*. 













IMG_1151.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Hung in the house for an hour to bloom after an ice bath to stop the cooking.













IMG_1159.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Bologna turned out really well.













IMG_1161.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 13, 2015






Not very good lighting. Makes this look much lighter in color than it is. Kielbasa turned out really well also.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bcrisco (Dec 13, 2015)

That looks awesome!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

Those look great!  Nice color and the texture looks spot on as well.

Looks like that smokehouse is going to work really nice for you!

Points for the excellent break in!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

bcrisco said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks man!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those look great!  Nice color and the texture looks spot on as well.
> 
> Looks like that smokehouse is going to work really nice for you!
> 
> Points for the excellent break in!


Thanks Buzzard! That is the best ring bologna and kielbasa I have made to date. I just about made myself sick Saturday afternoon. I couldn't stop eating crackers with bologna and smoked cheese.


----------



## twoalpha (Dec 14, 2015)

Great Job on the smoke house and the results. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks mighty good.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Great Job on the smoke house and the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you twoalpha!


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

That Bologna looks great any chance of getting the recipe,I have never made it

Richie


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

tropics said:


> That Bologna looks great any chance of getting the recipe,I have never made it
> 
> Richie


No problem. It is Rytek Kutas' recipe from Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing. I will have to get it when I get to the house.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

Billdawg said:


> No problem. It is Rytek Kutas' recipe from Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing. I will have to get it when I get to the house.


Bill I have the book

Thanks Richie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2015)

Dang it man I agree with CB Great color and texture - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

Great looking sausage! Nice job!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bill I have the book
> 
> Thanks Richie


Oh, OK. I followed the recipe without any variation. Very pleased with it.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man I agree with CB Great color and texture -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DS! I appreciate the points!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking sausage! Nice job!


Thanks  Dirtsailor!


----------



## bombdawgity (Dec 14, 2015)

Great looking sausage and some fine Georgia craftsmanship on that smoker. Well done, and I love the book, I've read it about 3 times so far. 
Go Dawgs, 
Kyle


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

BombDawgity said:


> Great looking sausage and some fine Georgia craftsmanship on that smoker. Well done, and I love the book, I've read it about 3 times so far.
> Go Dawgs,
> Kyle


I appreciate it Kyle. It was truly a labor of love. Rytek has one of the best books out there fore sure. It is time for this Georgia boy and his wife to get back out there and bag another 14er.  I love Georgia and the coast but, Colorado truly is God's country........GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## reinhard (Dec 15, 2015)

Great work on both sausages!!!   Congrats on a beautiful smoker as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reinhard.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> Great work on both sausages!!!   Congrats on a beautiful smoker as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Reinhard! Appreciate the points as well.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 15, 2015)

Those look fantastic, Billdawg! Wish I could get sausage stuffed so perfectly smooth like that. Guess I need a lot more practice :-) Where do you get your casings?


----------



## mowin (Dec 15, 2015)

Both ring bologna and kielbasa are something I want to try. I just happen to have that book.
:points:. For great looking sausage.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Those look fantastic, Billdawg! Wish I could get sausage stuffed so perfectly smooth like that. Guess I need a lot more practice :-) Where do you get your casings?


Hey Smokey, The ring bologna casings are I got from Butcher and Packer, and the Kielbasa casings are from the sausage maker. Collagen for the bologna and hog for the kielbasa (pre-tubed). It is more expensive pre-tubed, but much less of a pain to clean and load on the stuffer tube.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2015)

Billdawg said:


> Hey Smokey, The ring bologna casings are I got from Butcher and Packer, and the Kielbasa casings are from the sausage maker.


Are those the 17" pre-tied?  I looked at those and were wondering if they were worth it.  Thoughts?


----------



## dwaytkus (Dec 15, 2015)

Any build pics of smoker?


----------



## billdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

mowin said:


> Both ring bologna and kielbasa are something I want to try. I just happen to have that book.
> :points:. For great looking sausage.


Thanks Mowin. Kielbasa recipe I got off here a couple of years ago, but the Bologna is from Rytek.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Are those the 17" pre-tied?  I looked at those and were wondering if they were worth it.  Thoughts?


Those are the 18 in x 43 mm tied on one end. Soaked in water for about 4 hours, they were very soft.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

dwaytkus said:


> Any build pics of smoker?


There is a link in the first paragraph of this post to the build. There are lots of pics.


----------



## disco (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice sausage! Point.

Disco


----------



## billdawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey


Disco said:


> Nice sausage! Point.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 16, 2015)

Ge=reat looking sausages Bill.  Your making me want a smoke house.

Point!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 16, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Ge=reat looking sausages Bill.  Your making me want a smoke house.
> 
> Point!


Thanks Jack. I talked about it for a couple of years before I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 16, 2015)

Billdawg said:


> Thanks Jack. I talked about it for a couple of years before I finally pulled the trigger.


I am not quite to the talking stage but I am at the "thinking about it" stage.  You are making me think harder about it.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 17, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> I am not quite to the talking stage but I am at the "thinking about it" stage.  You are making me think harder about it.


Just start slowly buying parts and pieces and before you know it you will have enough to get a good start without feeling like you have spent a bunch of money.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 17, 2015)

Are you kidding me!!!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 17, 2015)

realtorterry said:


> Are you kidding me!!!


No sir!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 17, 2015)

Billdawg said:


> Just start slowly buying parts and pieces and before you know it you will have enough to get a good start without feeling like you have spent a bunch of money.


Thanks for a good idea.


----------



## smokerzwife (Dec 17, 2015)

My husband wants to start smoking meat...what are the pros/cons of a smoker versus a smoke house?


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 18, 2015)

Kielbasa and bologna, two of my favorites. Well done and nice smokehouse build. Looks like a trip to the lumberyard is in my future.

Points!


----------



## smokindeer (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks Great!  I've been looking for a good ring sausage recipe.

The ones we had as kids in the midwest was lightly smoked and then we simmered in a little water to "cook" it before we ate it!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 18, 2015)

smokerzwife said:


> My husband wants to start smoking meat...what are the pros/cons of a smoker versus a smoke house?


The smokehouse is more for warm and cold smoking for sausage and cheese and such rather than hot smoking. I will never get the temperature up above 220* in the smokehouse. I use it mainly for smoking cured meats at a lower temperature for a longer period of time. If he is just starting out, he should start with a smoker and get familiar with that before worrying about a smokehouse. He is going to want to be able to run a higher temperature if needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 18, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Kielbasa and bologna, two of my favorites. Well done and nice smokehouse build. Looks like a trip to the lumberyard is in my future.
> 
> Points!


Thanks chew! Do it. You won't regret it.


smokindeer said:


> Looks Great!  I've been looking for a good ring sausage recipe.
> 
> The ones we had as kids in the midwest was lightly smoked and then we simmered in a little water to "cook" it before we ate it!


The recipe I used is Rytek Kutas' bologna recipe from the book Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing. I have simmered to finish after smoking, but have never simmered it to "cook" it before eating it. I would imagine it tastes pretty good that way.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 19, 2015)

smokerzwife said:


> My husband wants to start smoking meat...what are the pros/cons of a smoker versus a smoke house?


I agree with Billdaug. Get him started with a basic smoker to see if he enjoys it (which he will). A word of warning, though. It escalates. Before you can say "Brisket", he'll be checking out sausage equipment, and maybe mailbox mods and curing techniques. Then maybe that smokehouse. It's a slippery slope. Trust me ;)
Are you ready?:devil:


----------



## smokerzwife (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks Billdawg...it will be interesting to see if he ends up with a smokehouse in the future!  For now, I got him an electric smoker to develop some skills[emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## doongie (Dec 21, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bill I have the book
> Thanks Richie



I have slowly been collecting old cookbooks at yardsales, second hand stores, and wherever I notice something interesting.  I thought I recognized the title of this one.  I went downstairs to check one of our bookshelves, lo and behold it was the first place I looked.  

Turns out I have what I believe to be a first run edition from 1976, for which it appears I paid a buck.

I'm curious what the changes are through the 4th ed.

[ATTACHMENT=2473]image.jpeg (501k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice looking sausage!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 21, 2015)

smokerzwife said:


> Thanks Billdawg...it will be interesting to see if he ends up with a smokehouse in the future! For now, I got him an electric smoker to develop some skills[emoji]128522[/emoji]


That is a smart move. Once he gets his swerve on with that, watch out! It can be very addicting.


----------



## billdawg (Dec 21, 2015)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Very nice looking sausage!


Thanks RT!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 21, 2015)

Doongie said:


> I have slowly been collecting old cookbooks at yardsales, second hand stores, and wherever I notice something interesting. I thought I recognized the title of this one. I went downstairs to check one of our bookshelves, lo and behold it was the first place I looked.
> 
> Turns out I have what I believe to be a first run edition from 1976, for which it appears I paid a buck.
> 
> I'm curious what the changes are through the 4th ed.


This is what I found on line for the 4th edition.......

Hard Cover - 503 Pages

For over 30 years, 'Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing' has bee the most comprehensive guide to sausage making and meat processing on the market. Now in it's newly updated 4th edition, Rytek Kutas's original text has been supplemented to include over ten new recipes and fresh, up to date information.

Perfect for both the novice and advanced sausage makers,

Hope this helps.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2015)

Great looking kielbasa and Ring bologna..................... 

Great job............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Boykjo


----------



## billdawg (Dec 21, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Great looking kielbasa and Ring bologna.....................
> 
> Great job............
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo. Means a lot coming from you.


----------



## kirby27 (Dec 23, 2015)

That looks great and the smokehouse too. Do you by chance have the plans to the smokehouse? That looks to be the perfect size. Thanks -


----------



## billdawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Kirby27 said:


> That looks great and the smokehouse too. Do you by chance have the plans to the smokehouse? That looks to be the perfect size. Thanks -


I got the basic dimensions and design from TennSmoker's build. Here is the link to his build with the plans. I did modify mine just a bit, but it is basically the same as his.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127538/smoke-house-plans-materials-plus-1st-q-views


----------

